#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-23
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> morning YoBoY
<YoBoY> how are your Ronnie for your first day ? :)
<Ronnie> mostly exited, not very nervous :D
<Ronnie> i have to start in half an hour
<YoBoY> and you are on irc ? it's near where you live or you are one of those addicts who use irc on their phone ? :D
<Ronnie> i live nearby, its 15 minutes driving. Im one of the guys, that has a phone which can only call and sms. no internet
<YoBoY> :)
<Ronnie> oh, and i have very flexible starting times. from 7:30 am to 9:30 am, so thats very cool
<Ronnie> my boss is usually late, so i dont want to arrive before he does. 
<YoBoY> ho yes :) but don't arrive too late on your first day ^^
<Ronnie> no i wont :)
<braiam> agree^^
<Ronnie> bye YoBoY, braiam
<braiam> luck Ronnie 
<YoBoY> bye Ronnie 
<Abhisar> hi any one dere??
<dholbach> good morning
<Daviey> AlanBell: i do not have them :(
<czajkowski> I am following up on it nad have mailed canonical 
<czajkowski> *and 
<Daviey> aaaasuper.
<AlanBell> ok, thanks Daviey 
<czajkowski> Daviey: did ye have to wait long to get them before ?
<Daviey> 'sometimes'
<mhall119> morning
<serfus> what would be the best way to contact shipit now?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> serfus: info@shippit same as always 
<serfus> info@shipit.ubuntu.com?
<popey> czajkowski: poke
<popey> czajkowski: thats not an email address
<czajkowski> popey: prod
<czajkowski> serfus: I gave you the start of it 
<czajkowski> sorry had to run to gp 
<czajkowski> let me get you the rest 
<popey> info@shipit.ubuntu.com 
<czajkowski>  info@ubuntu.shipit.com
<czajkowski> popey: dynf 
<serfus> right, thanks :)... i found other address so i wasn't sure
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-24
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> new french mugs http://yoboy.fr/images/IMAG0239.jpg http://yoboy.fr/images/IMAG0240.jpg :D
<cjohnston> YoBoY: are they for sale
<YoBoY> cjohnston: not yet, but soon
<YoBoY> the old version is on our store if you want
<YoBoY> http://enventelibre.org/ubuntufr
<nigelb> YoBoY: You should also set up a shop at UDS ;)
<nigelb> morning cjohnston :)
<YoBoY> yes... but... no 
<cjohnston> translations are failing
<cjohnston> hey nigelb 
<YoBoY> at UDS I give for free, some have now a metal sticker or a badge ^^"
<nigelb> translations are failing for what?
<cjohnston> the store
<nigelb> YoBoY: :)
<YoBoY> can't give to everyone, sorry :]
<cjohnston> YoBoY: for some reason I can't get the store to translate.. any idea how much shipping is?
<cjohnston> to the US
<YoBoY> I'll ask
<YoBoY> cjohnston: seems around 21€ :] a bit expensive... I'll try to have an other price (with no track it's cheaper)
<cjohnston> ok YoBoY 
<cjohnston> ty
<YoBoY> cjohnston: if we can't find a solution, try to order before the next uds and I send everything you want :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<Anpu> Hello, I would like to know if LoCo team(s) can get somewhere Ubuntu stickers with new logo?
<Anpu> as addition (except free CDs) @ presentations
<YoBoY> Anpu: canonical shop or conference pack I think
<YoBoY> my loco choose the doityourself method :)
<Anpu> YoBoY: thanks. What do you mean by "do it yourself"? You did design and sent to print?
<YoBoY> yes
<Anpu> we wanted to print out too
<Anpu> but found only old one with old logo
<YoBoY> you mean you can't find the new logo to make a design ?
<Anpu> no, i meant is there new designed sticker pic ready for print?
<Anpu> or you made it from scratch?
<YoBoY> http://design.canonical.com/ << all the stuff, guidelines, logo, ... are there, don't know if there is stickers design
<YoBoY> from scratch
<YoBoY> not difficult
<Anpu> ah i see
<Anpu> thanks a lot
<Anpu> :)
<YoBoY> but you can try the conference pack if you are an official locoteam
<Anpu> yeah, we are
<YoBoY> (don't remember if there is stickers in this pack :] )
<Anpu> ok, we will see that conference pack later; presentation is this Friday, so it wont arrive on time (even disks are late)
<paultag> YoBoY: you can get a conf-pack if you're not approved as well
<paultag> YoBoY: they are just different
<paultag> if you want to learn more, there are details on the wiki
<YoBoY> paultag: thanks
<pleia2> spreadubuntu.com is also good for finding fliers and stuff to print
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-25
<YoBoY> good morning
<cartes_> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<cartes_> oops
<Daviey> czajkowski, Why are the renewable bugs for the loco teams private?
<czajkowski> Daviey: go read my blog post and the email I sent to the list 
<czajkowski> its been explained
<czajkowski> :) 
<Daviey> TL;DR
<czajkowski> Daviey: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/21/teams-up-for-re-approval-re-approvals-for-o-cycle/
<Daviey> czajkowski, it is still not clear to me.
<Daviey> czajkowski, Fear of the bug being hijacked seems a little damp to me.
<czajkowski> already happened on one.
<czajkowski> they get opened afterwards 
<czajkowski> Daviey: see pm 
<Daviey> k
 * popey sighs at the loco contacts list
 * czajkowski fears the wrath of popey 
<popey> People who do surveys never seem to think them through properly.
<nigelb> I hope popey isn't planning on shutting down loco-contacts :P
<paultag> hehehe
<popey> ☹
 * nigelb hugs popey :)
<mischief> hello, does anyone here have information on Ubuntu Hour occuring in Sacramento, CA today?
<cjohnston> mischief: may want to try the california channel
<mischief> ty cjohnston 
<belinsonic__> frigo
<belinsonic__> mi vedi
<pcapeluto> Hola, alguien habla español en el canal?
<cjohnston> pcapeluto: try #ubuntu-es
<pcapeluto> thanks cjohnston, is clear to me ubuntu-es, but I have some cuestions related to LoCO login, we are developing a new portal for the group of Uruguay and seeking aid for the login integrarion
<cjohnston> You are wanting SSO login?
<pcapeluto> yes
<pcapeluto> seek to integrate access to our portal with SSO login for the user account has the same pear different services
<cjohnston> pcapeluto: what are you using? WP Drupal ...?
<pcapeluto> Now we are developing the site without CMS all files are PhP but indepenientes, and some things we needed account log in with SSO, for we are thinking of using WP Blog, but is not defined Ahun that. So far we have this developed, http://www.ubuntu.org.uy
<pcapeluto> Sorry I'm with google translator ... lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-26
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> today, first day for our ubuntu party to prepare the venue for tomorrow
<daker> mhall119, how to get xdg-launcher working on qimo ?
<mhall119> daker: ?
<daker> mhall119,  i am getting an AttributeError: "NoneType' object has not attribute 'get_contents'
<mhall119> daker: hmmmm, probably don't have a menu file...
<mhall119> what line?
<mhall119> are you using the xdg-launcher or qimo-launcher?
<daker> xdg-launcher
<daker> yes i think they are on the wrong place, i remember this you said they are on the wrong place i need to move them to another folder
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> where is the file you're using?
<daker> which file ? i am using qimo 2 with xdg-launcher
<mhall119> you need to create an XDG menu file for xdg-launcher to use
<mhall119> daker: try putting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/613233/ into /etc/xdg/xdg-qimo/menus/qimo-launcher.menu
<mhall119> then run: "xdg-launcher -f qimo-launcher.menu /"
<Tm_T> czajkowski: hi, you have time?
<czajkowski> Tm_T: kinda sup ?
<czajkowski> is it a me personally question can anyone on the loco-council help?
<Tm_T> czajkowski: as you sent the mail about LoCo cd pack, I kinda assume you know the best (:
<czajkowski> it was the reminder to fill in the link 
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> sure how can I help 
<Tm_T> we ordered before the release, but we haven't got any information what happened to our order
<czajkowski> Tm_T: hmm you may want to follow up that with shippit 
<czajkowski> Tm_T: let me get the right address for you
<czajkowski> Tm_T: I don't have anything to do with the ordering of the cds 
<Tm_T> hmm, shipit has new email address?
<Tm_T> ah, you're just passing the word, makes sense (:
<czajkowski> Tm_T: info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> Tm_T: yeah I'm just trying to get the word from canonical to locoteams 
<czajkowski> Tm_T: your team is an approved team ?
<Tm_T> sure it is (:
<czajkowski> and you filled in the online form... odd 
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> will try and mail shipit about this, thanks for the help (:
<czajkowski> just explain that is all I can say for now 
<czajkowski> huats: aloha :) 
<huats> hey czajkowski
<huats> :)
<huats> long time ;)
<czajkowski> :)
<daker> mhall119, it's working
<mhall119> daker: yay!
<mhall119> though xdg-launcher is being rebranded as qimo-launcher
<mhall119> you can run with xdg-launcher if you want, I know you had plans for adding more featuers to it
<cjohnston> Do we really need the contact of each loco team to reply to the thread saying done? wtf
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, otherwise the world will explode
<mhall119> on Oct. 21
<mhall119> I'm positive this time
<cjohnston> good
<YoBoY> you don't love loco spamming ? :)
<cjohnston> Useful spamming, sure.. "done" no
<serfus> with no doubt this is the longest post on that list for a long time :P
<YoBoY> I haven't fwd that survey to the french team yet, and don't know if I'll have enough courage to do it. it can only result in some big trolls I'll have to kill 
<serfus> YoBoY, what's the problem?
<YoBoY> google doc and english only
<serfus> well, go on and translate it
<serfus> i did
<YoBoY> well, i don't have time for that, but next week I'll ask to the translators, perhaps they can do that
<serfus> a good leader delegates :-)
<YoBoY> I'm not really the leader ^^"
<serfus> nor am i, i just give people stuff to do when i am too busy or lazy :-P
<YoBoY> I already have everyone busy for the ubuntu party starting tomorow :)
<serfus> awesome
<mhall119> YoBoY: you mean out of the 4000 people you have attending release parties, you can't find one person to translate a survey?
<YoBoY> mhall119: yes, I know it's really strange :) but we don"t do it to find contributors, we are doing it to have more users. It's the key of our success ;)
<YoBoY> for this party we are 125 people to make it possible for the 3 days (not all ate the same time)
<mhall119> YoBoY: if you're not encouraging your users to also be contributors, you're doing them a disservice
<mhall119> IMO, the best part about being an Ubuntu user is that you can also be a contributor
<czajkowski> YoBoY: I think huats would massively disagree with you
<YoBoY> czajkowski: on what ?
<YoBoY> I don't say we not try also to have new contributors, we have workshops for that like "how to contribute to ubuntu", "Discover the programmation", "Command line for power users", "Tools to communicate in the community"
<YoBoY> but in the public, 95% are normal users
<mhall119> normal users make great contributors
<mhall119> especially for things like translating surveys ;)
<YoBoY> last global jam in Paris 15 people only, it's really not the same world here, lot of users, not so much contributors, and those who contribute are more on community stuff than ubuntu "core" contribution
<mhall119> that's no different than anywhere else
<mhall119> people aren't used to being able to contribute to their software, for most it never even crosses their mind.  But the spirit of Ubuntu (philosophy and software) is that everybody is a contributor
<czajkowski> 15  is a lot 
<mhall119> everybody has something to contribute, the goal should be letting them know that
<YoBoY> Our new policy to have more contributors for ubuntu is to lower the level by using for the french projects the same workflow than ubuntu projects, this part is already done and we have new contributors for these projects. Next step for me is to improve the translation team, they need new blood
<YoBoY> czajkowski: in 2009 we had more than 50 :] so yes 15 is great, but for me it's showing there is a problem somewhere in my user community ;)
<jono> cjohnston, nigelb, mhall119 http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/26/future-loco-team-portal-plans/
<mhall119> jono: could we also get a request, either as an update to that or (preferabbly) a new blog post, to try and get more web developers involved in these community projects?  Right now we're all at or over our capacity
<jono> mhall119, I would be happyto post a new blog post for sure
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> amber was going to, but she's been otherwise occupied since UDS
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-27
<Kobe> ?
<c_smith> is there a LoCo Team in the Salem Oregon area?
<mhall119> c_smith: did you check the loco-directory?
<mhall119> US loco teams are state-wide, btw
<c_smith> yeah, I did....
<c_smith> and it seems the nearest one is in Washington...
<c_smith> just finished looking, too.
<mhall119> yeah, I'm not seeing one
<mhall119> wouldn't you like to start one?
<c_smith> Not really, simply because I wouldn't be successful at motivating anyone.
<mhall119> we have people who can help you get started with it
<mhall119> it's not like you'd be left to fend for yourself
<c_smith> well, I still prefer a seat with less power, frankly, I don't like to be in charge of a group.
<c_smith> even if it is a minor group,
<mhall119> do you know any other Ubuntu users there?
<c_smith> a few,
<c_smith> actually, only 2.
<mhall119> think you can motivate one of them to be a team lead?
<mhall119> 3 members is enough ;)
<c_smith> the only one I could motivate to be a team lead is on house arrest without internet.
<mhall119> really, all that's needed is someone to create the group in launchpad.net and be the point of contact
<c_smith> the other, he would forget to wake up if we didn't remind him.
<mhall119> oh, that's not ideal
<mhall119> oregon sounds like a strange place
<munz> lol
<c_smith> Oregon, it's a beautiful state, outside of the cities, of course, but beautiful nontheless.
<c_smith> well. I might as well read the topic on creating a team.
<munz> c_smith: you could just start a small meetup group
<munz> :)
<c_smith> true, but how?
<munz> nothing too over serious
<c_smith> frankly, I'd like to contribute in some way to the Ubuntu project
<mhall119> c_smith: find a few people interested in Ubuntu and/or Linux and go get coffee together
<c_smith> cool
<munz> yea
<munz> wear ubuntu shirt
<c_smith> that sounds to be more my type of meeting. XD
<munz> i try to contrubute by helping others in the chat
<munz> and work on #1 bug
<c_smith> I think I'll look into that shirt, I always wondered if there was one.
<mhall119> http://shop.ubuntu.com/
<munz> #1 ms has dominant market share
<c_smith> as for bugs, if it involves coding, I'm fresh out of High School, so I have close to zero coding knowledge.
<munz> spread the words of freedom :)
<munz> convert peeps to ubuntu
<mhall119> know any html or css?
<c_smith> nope,
<mhall119> c_smith: we have a 14 year old writing code for Ubuntu, so age isn't a barrier
<c_smith> the most I can do with code is compile pre-constructed source code.
<mhall119> have you tried Python?
<c_smith> nope, is it simple?
<mhall119> very
<mhall119> and several Ubuntu desktop apps are written in it
<c_smith> I'll look into that, I've always wanted to try coding. :D
<mhall119> also several webapps, like loco.ubuntu.com, are written in python
<c_smith> is there any place I can start to learn Python on the net that you guys know of?
<mhall119> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<c_smith> thanks
<munz> i am trying to learn python, a friend showed me this: https://ww3.hunter.cuny.edu/screencasts/programming-for-everyone/
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuides/laby is kind of a fun way to learn python (and other languages)
<munz> that looks cool mhall119 
<mhall119> it is cool
<munz> i'm gonna take a look@ both links you posted :)
<mhall119> munz: you know where to find me if you have questions
<munz> cool, thanks
<AlanBell> the UK team CDs have now arrived
<mhall119> czajkowski: would you mind /joining #ubuntu-website?
<czajkowski> now?
<mhall119> please, we have some questions that could benefit from an LC member's insights
<czajkowski> mhall119: ok but just remmeber highlighting loco council gets more of us 
<mhall119> I know
<cjohnston> and its brought back to life
<cjohnston> :-(
<YoBoY> first day of party, already exausted, I need big hugs ^^"
 * pleia2 hugs YoBoY!
<YoBoY> :D
<YoBoY> thanks :)
<pleia2> :)
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/IMAG0244.jpg << this morning in the install room
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/IMAG0243.jpg
<YoBoY> Awesome, we just had a news on a french national tv :D
<mhall119> YoBoY: your install party was on the news?
<YoBoY> just our release party, our last both (the same week as the uds) and a invitation to come to the party this week end :)
<mhall119> nice
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/videos/soir3.mpg << the television report (with no sound)
<YoBoY> ha no, there is sound on vlc only ^^"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-28
<culinor> hi guys
<culinor> loco teams provide support for different language speking people, right
<cjohnston> yes
<culinor> how am I supposed to start a new one
<cjohnston> Were are you locatd
<cjohnston> located
<culinor> Bulgaria
<cjohnston> culinor: take a look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ and if there are none that are nearby, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ
<culinor> thank you
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> .31
<locodir-user> how come the 11.04 interface is mainly in English even though i chose "Simplified Chinese" during system setup?
<leoquant> you did get a complete chinese translated system on other installs like 10.10/10.4?
<locodir-user> yes
<leoquant> please report this 
<leoquant> as a bug
<locodir-user> last version 10.10, i install the Netbook edition and select Simplified Chinese then i get a complete Chinese interface
<locodir-user> also, the Chinese is traditional chinese even though i chose "simplified Chinese".. anyhow, the interface mainly in English
<locodir-user> how to report?
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug
<serfus> i have sent shipit a mail 5 days ago and no answer yet. is it possible they don't answer info@shipit.ubuntu.com anymore?
<YoBoY> http://photos.rocknpol.org/index.php?showimage=33 << end of today, group photo :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-29
<mhall119> YoBoY: nice, did your loco make the shirts?
<YoBoY> mhall119: yes, a really simple design, given to the volonteers
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/tshirt3.png
<YoBoY> new pictures http://vincentmarquant.tumblr.com/post/5942283069/my-very-first-ubuntu-party-and-not-my-last-i
 * ejat pokes czajkowski
<YoBoY> ubuntu party in Paris is over, 3 awesome days :D
<YoBoY> next party  on the 11/11/11 for 3 days too
<kinouchou> YoBoY: how many people?
<YoBoY> don't know yet
<nizarus> bravo :)
<kinouchou> hello nizarus
<nizarus> hi kinouchou 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Alex_____> Fundada
<locodir-user> hlw
<locodir-user> anyone here?
<BigWhale> ere, ere, ere, ....
<locodir-user> hey
<locodir-user> i m a new user of linux
<mhall119> hi locodir-user 
<locodir-user> hlw
<locodir-user> i m facing problem with ubuntu 12.04
<mhall119> for support you should /join #ubuntu
<mhall119> there are more people there who can help
<locodir-user> where?
<mhall119> otherwise you can ask questions at http://askubuntu.com/
<mhall119> if you type just "/join #ubuntu" it will open it for you
<locodir-user> can u help me?
<mhall119> I can try
<locodir-user> i m not finding any install button in soft centre
<mhall119> it is usually directly above the screenshot
<mhall119> if it's commercial software, the button will say "Buy..." instead
<mhall119> but it will still download and install it after purchase
<locodir-user> but software isn't downloading
<mhall119> which software?
<locodir-user> there is a "use this source" button instead of install button
<mhall119> what's the program?
<locodir-user> i can't play music or video because it's wanting ...plugin.........i want to install vlc
<locodir-user> mp3
<locodir-user> or avi
<mhall119> locodir-user: and do you already have VLC installed?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-22
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: not feeling the love buddy!
<diego> hello?
<diego> I am ubuntu user in London, ON I am looking to hire someone for installing ubuntu on my machine. I have a RAID array and an Nvidia graphics card and I have been trying to install Ubuntu for a week. Is this the right place for such a query?
<YoBoY> hi diego, try to ask on the #ubuntu-uk channel
<diego> I mean, London, Ontario, Canada
<YoBoY> ho :D
<YoBoY> try #ubuntu-ca perhaps 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: you forget to join the council channel
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-25
<YoBoY> bonjour
<huats> czajkowski: I haven't
<huats> it is just my proxy that keeps leaving it I don't know why :(
<YoBoY> bip proxy ?
<dholbach> good morning
<Ekushey> !bn
<ubot2> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<Melanie_> olá?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-26
<Aleksej> Всем привет! Вопрос есть по убунту, может у кого нибудь будет мысля как такое могло произойти: После обновления с 11.10 на 12.04 и монтирования ntfs-раздела (порядка 500гб) исчезли данные с этого раздела. Причем очень загадочно. Часть директорÐ
<Aleksej> Линух начал изучать относительно не давно, многих тонкостей не знаю.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-27
<ghosthost> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-20
<Depiro> i have a question i cant run gta sa on my ubuntu 13.04 wine programe loader how i can do that ? Greetings from te Netherlands 
<YoBoY> Hi Depiro, you are not on a support channel here, try to ask on the #ubuntu channel to have an answer
<Depiro> thanks 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-21
<el_tanque> hola a todos
<el_tanque> hola
<el_tanque> tengo instalado ubuntu 13.04 en mi alptop
<el_tanque> laptop
<el_tanque> me pueden ayudar?
<el_tanque> can you helpme?
<YoBoY> el_tanque, hi, you are not on a support channel here
<YoBoY> you should try #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> boss
<locodir-user> i need one help
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> anybody is here/
<locodir-user> ?
<jka4321> hi
<daker> hey czajkowski 
<daker> do we have the right to edit teams data ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1182816
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182816 in LoCo Team Portal "Teams without country" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> daker: so teams are meant to select their country 
<czajkowski> we can aka the loco council I think go in and manually do it 
<czajkowski> daker: do all the loco council folks have admin set up on the LTP like me 
<czajkowski> that would make my life a lot easier if there were 6 of us able to do it :)
<daker> czajkowski: i think i need to updated the LC group since members have changed, right ?
<czajkowski> daker: aye 
<czajkowski> thank you
<daker> czajkowski: only two members, right ?
<czajkowski> daker: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-25
<czajkowski> daker: how do we edit http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/
<czajkowski> I need to add costales and PabloRubianes to it please
<daker> czajkowski: i'll do it, it needs to be done manually, i'll update the RT ticket
<czajkowski> daker: thanks 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, the information is old
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-21
<elacheche> Good morning :)
<elacheche> I have a problem with the shipment of the LoCo Pack.. Who can I contact to check this out?
<elacheche> GM jono & congrats for the new job :) 
<elacheche> <elacheche> I have a problem with the shipment of the LoCo Pack.. Who can I contact to check this out?
<jono> hey elacheche, thanks!
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-22
<mhall119> belkinsa: ping (when you're around)
<smaboshe> Hello!
<mhall119> hi smaboshe 
<smaboshe> I'm researching starting a LoCo for Zambia: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<mhall119> that would be awesome
<smaboshe> Indeed!
<smaboshe> Step one is to create a team.
<smaboshe> I understand the naming convention is to use ubuntu-CC.
<mhall119> yup
<smaboshe> I'm having trouble because it seems the Zambia CC is taken but is not associated to a LoCo.
<smaboshe> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-zm
<smaboshe> Any advice?
<mhall119> ah, yeah, that's an individual's account
<mhall119> so the ubuntu-CC rule is flexible, you should be able to use ubuntu-zm-team if you wanted
<smaboshe> Awesome. I think that should work just as well. THank you, mhall119.
<mhall119> np
<smaboshe> Is the ubuntu-CC rule flexible for mailing lists as well? (Step 2 on http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/)
<BobJonkman1> smaboshe: Our local chapter in Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario, Canada is mostly known as ubuntu-ca-kw but our launchpad ID is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-waterloo-region 
<BobJonkman1> No-one has objected to the inconsistency
<smaboshe> Thank you.
<rsaoungoumi> bjr à tout le monde
<rsaoungoumi> pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore check leur mail, juste une mise à jour informationnelle:
<rsaoungoumi> la Release Party initialement prévu le Samedi 24 mai 2014 au Campus Numérique Francophone de Ngaoundéré aura lieu à l'Institut Universitaire de Technologie  de l'Université de Ngaoundéré  le même jour à partir de 13h00.
<belkinsa> mhall119, pong, what's up?
<mhall119> belkinsa: hi, I'm planning for the Ubuntu Online Summit (next UDS, plus open week and more) and I was hoping you'd be available to help us as a track lead
<belkinsa> For what, mhall119?
<mhall119> for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/
<belkinsa> No, which tract.
<belkinsa> track*
<mhall119> oh, Community/Advocacy
<belkinsa> Sure.
<mhall119> wonderful, thank you
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<mhall119> I'll send out an email to all track leads once I finish getting confimation from them pointing to what needs to be done and who can do it
<belkinsa> Alright, sounds cool.
<mhall119> jose: PabloRubianes: read the scrollback please, I'd like to ask you both to be track leads too
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: I am working at the time of the UDS :(
<PabloRubianes> that's why I always ask for a saturday day of it
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: we still need help in the leadup to it finding people and sessions and getting them scheduled, can you do that?
<PabloRubianes> yes doing organization stuff before the event is ok
<mhall119> great, thanks
<PabloRubianes> I can't be part of the actual event but I can help with other staff
<mhall119> we're going to ask the session proposer/speaker ot run their own hangouts, so there should be less work for track leads during the event itself
<PabloRubianes> ok
<mhall119> I'm getting 5 track leads for community too, so if one or two aren't around that's no problem
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: I think jose is in class ATM, I'll talk to him later about this
<mhall119> thanks
<jose> mhall119: jono asked a month ago, I'm glad to help wherever I can :)
<PabloRubianes> so he is not at class :P
<mhall119> thanks jose :)
<jose> smaboshe: send us an email to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and we'll make sure we release it for you :)
<jose> PabloRubianes: exam week this week, I actually just woke up :P
<jose> I only have to go to university for two hours a day! \o/
<PabloRubianes> great
<PabloRubianes> jose: I am getting ready the email for the other day problem
<jose> PabloRubianes: sounds good to me :)
<PabloRubianes> and mhall119 thanks I was able to run the loco portal after the daker's fix, I already filed a bug and a fix for it
<belkinsa> Can this blueprint be re-brought up at the next vUDS: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-loco-projects ?  I think it would really help the LoCo community if we had other projects other than the App Dev Schools.
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa: +1
<PabloRubianes> having set events is great for Loco Organization 
<belkinsa> It seems that dpm himself forgotten about it or got too busy with other thungs.
<belkinsa> Though these projects sound like Global Jam projects.
<smaboshe> Thank you jose.
<jose> smaboshe: no problem :) also, if you have a link for the launchpad team of the now-dead Zambia team, that would help speed up the process
<smaboshe> jose: The link on launch pad that I found was launchpad.net/~ubuntu-zm and I've created launchpad.net/~ubuntu-zm-team. I'm happy to have whichever you decided is redundant deleted.
<jose> smaboshe: I mean for the old team. there was an old team but I cannot find it on LP
<smaboshe> jose: Thanks. I did not know there was an old team. If you find it first let met know so I can get in touch with them.
<mhall119> belkinsa: feel free to propose it if you can run the session
<belkinsa> Sure, but I think I want to ask dpm first.
<mhall119> ok
<belkinsa> And e-mail sent.
<smaboshe> jose: Managed to find this forum thread requesting a LoCo for Zambia. Hope it helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459675
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-23
<locodir-user> Hello everyone! I am here for the first time. 2 Questions: (1) What topics are discussed HERE in contrast to Ubuntu forums? (2) Would anyone understand I I wrote in German? 
<locodir-user> .. if I wrote in German?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-24
<locodir-user> hi ive downloaded ubuntu it is fantastic
<locodir-user> windows is peanuts compeared to this os i just lettin ya people know oh i have a question? some hackers are assaulting me i hope you people have time to help me out  ubuntu rules windows is for fooles just know peace 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-18
<Kilos> morning all. if i disappear in an hour its due to power load shedding for 2.5 hours
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio
<Kilos> hi nhaines  
<nhaines> Hi, Kilos.  :)
<Kilos> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  :)
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach.  :)
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hi nhaines
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi there MooDoo  
<MooDoo> are you well Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty MooDoo  and you?
<Kilos> :)
<MooDoo> yeah i'm well thanks :D
<Kilos> hi dpm  TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-19
<gondor33> Hi, I'm seeking info on Ubuntu for Galaxy tab 3 8" tablet.  Can the android be replaced by Ubuntu 14.* ?
<Kilos> morning nhaines  and everyone else
<nhaines> Good morning.  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> hi genii  we suffered without coffee today
<Kilos> hope you are well
<genii> Kilos: I have had a headache last 2-3 days but otherwise fine :)
<Kilos> ouch, sorry man, look after yourself
<Kilos> too much coffee
<genii> I think allergies
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and hands out the mugs
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> our coffee maker isnt allowed to get ill
<genii> :)
<wxl> um, so we're not having a meeting huh? :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-20
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> MooDoo  hi there
<MooDoo> how are you kilos
<Kilos> good ty MooDoo  and you?
<Kilos> :)
<MooDoo> yeah i'm ok thanks :)
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<ubuntu-in-wb> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-21
<Kilos> morning everyone :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche  just had another 1.5 hour power out
<Kilos> sigh
<elacheche> Ouch
<Kilos> main disadvantage of desktop pcs
<Kilos> lol i have the fridge and my thunderbird and google calender all link to give me notifications
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-22
<Toro> haii
<Kilos> morning all
<Anant> i want to install voice commands in ubuntu how can i........?
<Anant> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Anant> .
<Anant> .
<genii> Anant: The support channel is #ubuntu and not here :)
<Kilos> hi Anant  
<wxl> !patience | also, Anant
<ubot5> also, Anant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Anant> i want to install voice commands in ubuntu how can i install it on my ubuntu
<Anant> ?
<wxl> Anant: as genii said, you would need to go to #ubuntu for support. go there and ask your question.
<Kilos> genii  hows your head?
<genii> Kilos: About the same
<Kilos> wow go see a doc man
<Kilos> 1 week headaches not natural
<genii> I have Monday scheduled off work, will try to see him then
<Kilos> hope you get fixed, i miss my coffee
<Kilos> joking
 * genii slides Kilos a fresh mug and makes a new pot of the strong stuff
<Kilos> lol ty
<genii> No problemmo :)
 * wxl sucks down some of his own
 * wxl needs to go to the doctor, too
<wxl> i hope i didn't break my freaking foot
 * wxl sighs
<Kilos> oh my whats the matter
<Kilos> what did you kick
<genii> Or drop ...
<wxl> i had a little skateboarding accident and it was after that it started hurting
<Kilos> ouch
<wxl> it's weird, though. if i step on something in the right way, the underside of my foot hurts
<wxl> i'm worried that perhaps i have some sort of bone fracture due to the impact
<wxl> cuz i hit the ground hard
<Kilos> hopefully just bruised
<wxl> i keep thinking that but it's been a while
<wxl> and everytime i think it's good, i end up aggrevating it and it hurts again
<Kilos> anti inflammatories should help
<Kilos> brufen
<wxl> yeah
<genii> If it is broken or something is misaligned or pulled out of a socket or something, better to get it fixed before it begins to heal  in a way accomodating the problem
<wxl> been sucked them down :(
 * wxl is going to call the doc today and get an x-ray
<Kilos> yeah then better go see the doc
<genii> I dislocated my thumb before and didn't know it for a year, it healed in a way that made it impossible to put it back in the socket without surgery first
<Kilos> ouch
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-23
<Kilos> morning everyone
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> hi toddy  
<MooDoo> howdy Kilos :)
<toddy> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-24
<Kilos> morning all
<TheGreat> mexico?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-24
<Kilos> genii hellooo long time no drinka coffee with you
<Kilos> no wonder im half asleep
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-25
<Kilos> o/
<ebel> Hello. I am marked as one of the admins for the ubuntu-ie mailing list. And there's some spam. So there's a daily email with "X moderator requests waiting"
<ebel> And I don't have the mailing list password, so I can't clear that queue
<ebel> what can i do to get the mailing list password, or to clear that queue of moderator actions?
<tsimonq2> ebel: go to #canonical-sysadmin and ask the vanguard for the password with proof that you own the team
<ebel> OK, I've asked there. I'm not sure what "the vanguard" is. The only meaning I know is "advanced guard"...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-26
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-28
<matthew45> Ubuntu can suck my cock '
<matthew45> Ilike to rape little boys and girls
<matthew45>  my fuck 12 year old sister in the ass and she really like it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-05-23
<Boilla> hi sir/madam
<Boilla> how r u
<elacheche> Hey Boilla 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-05-26
<svij> mhall119: good luck and have fun at your next job! :)
<mhall119> thanks svij :)
<mhall119> unfortunately it means I probably won't be at UbuCon Europe this year, which I'm really sad about
<svij> aww :(
<genii> We need an UbuCon Canada :( I can't afford to travel to all these other places they hold them
<wxl> let's do it
<wxl> i'll come
<wxl> vancouver, please :)
<genii> wxl:  :D
<genii> wxl: Might be do-able for 2018
<wxl> @genii: get the people together and make it happen!
<wxl> i've got family dotted throughout CA and would love an excuse to visit
<wxl> actually based on that, Alberta would be ideal
<genii> Hm
<genii> wxl: Looks like the Calgary Marriot has meeting rooms
<wxl> ooooh
<genii> $190 a night
<tsimonq2> OooOOOooo
<genii> How many people typically show to something like Ubucon Europe or UbuCon US ?
<genii> Group photos I've seen suggest 100-150 but I'm not sure
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-24
<ubuntuhater> boa tarde
<ubuntuhater> existem dists tao boas
<ubuntuhater> e o ubuntu nao é uma delas 
<ubuntuhater> só queria dizer isso
<ubuntuhater> obrigado
<CrazyLemon> !pt
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-05-25
<ongolaBoy> hello. It's been a while :) What  should I do to have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam editable again ?
<wxl> ongolaBoy: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors/+join
<ongolaBoy> wxl: thanks. waiting the approval
<wxl> ^^ popey 
 * ongolaBoy is https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy just in case
<ongolaBoy> thanks :)
<popey> done
<wxl> thx popey :)
